# Apps para ver os diversos modelos?



## sielwolf (30 Mar 2020 às 16:02)

Boa Tarde. Que apps recomendam ou usam para ver os diferentes modelos meteorológicos? Obrigado 

Enviado do meu Mi A3 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (30 Mar 2020 às 19:47)

sielwolf disse:


> Boa Tarde. Que apps recomendam ou usam para ver os diferentes modelos meteorológicos? Obrigado
> 
> Enviado do meu Mi A3 através do Tapatalk


Boas 
Eu uso o windy

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------

